# pics of my new girl! F5 Bengal kitten :)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

*YAH! She is here! after, oh I dunno a million years wait! 

She is SO gorgeous! I cant stop looking at her face! I think we are going to call her Tia now!

She LOVES my partner, jumped right on his lap & didnt leave all night, she walked right in and owned the place! Although she wont meet the other catlets for a week or 2!

She didnt stop playing, meowing and eating and sitting on my lap and nudging me for play time!

My little girl! 

On the way home, she was SO good, she mainly slept! 


































about 5 mins after we got home! Playing already!










look at that tum!!










































thirsty work this playing!


























































































Got my eye on you!


















































Sleep on mummys lap 










Now daddies! 
































*


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

If I ever venture away from BSH's it'll be for a Bengal :001_wub:
She is beautiful x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!

I love her eyes.


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

OMG she is so beautiful! :001_wub::001_wub:

There is a bengal on my local rescue site at the mo, I want her so much but the OH says no


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Riverwish said:


> There is a bengal on my local rescue site at the mo, I want her so much but the OH says no


Best thing would be to get another OH 

Sharon she's beautiful, I see she has a white tummy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! 

Her eyes are soooo stunning! they transfix you! 

OH You must persuade your hubby to get it!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow shes stunning, very beautiful indeed,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

What gorgoeus markings and colouring - splendid!


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Elmstar said:


> Best thing would be to get another OH


Mwuhahahaha :devil: i'll post the pic of her later


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

She is beautiful, and so confident, watch out she will be full of mischief. 

Does F5 mean fifth generation?

If you don't ask you never get to know


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awwww she is gorgeous!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

She is absolutely georgeous - well worth the wait. Love her markings.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

shes stunning what a beautiful color


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of the lovely comments!

She is so cute and funny!  Coiuldnt have asked for a better baby!

Hope this info helps! 

F-1 = ALC parent X domestic Bengal parent 
F-2 = F1 parent X domestic Bengal parent -ALC grandparent 
F-3 = F2 parent X domestic Bengal parent - ALC great-grandparent 
F-4 = F3 parent x domestic Bengal parent -ALC great-great-grandparent

Then comes the SBT (same generation three or of the Stud Book Tradition) Bengal, These Bengals are at least fourth generation Bengals with a Bengal to Bengal heritage (no outcrosses to any other cat).

So she is a F5 lol! 

Here is her family tree on dads side, with kind permission from Bundas, Purebliss to use these pictures 

All this will be on Tia's page on my site when its done 

We have the Famous Taro, the Stunning Asian Leopard Cat










We have Oynx, his Gorgeous F1 Daughter, a F1









Then the Beautiful Lana his Grand-Daughter, a F2









Then his Beautiful Finegold Saffron Great- Grand-Daughter, a F3 









Then Simba, his Great-Great Grand-Son, a F4 & Tia's Daddy 









Then his Tia! Great-Great-Great-Grand-Daughter, a F5


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAAwwwww Congratulations well worth the wait she is absolutely stunning :001_tt1: x and such a beautiful name to


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

Love her coat! She looks like alot of fun!


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

congratulations. shes beautiful. and looks like shes made herself at home he he.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks! she is soo gorgeous and she LOVES my partner!! Im like 'sit on me! come to me!!' lol!! :blushing: 

It amazes me how confident bengals were when brought up right, she walked right in and owned the place, no hiding nothing  

Am mega pleased with her and her looks! 

Thanks! Her names means princess!


----------

